# Belkin WLAN USB Stick [wieder geöffnet]

## CBarcley

Ich weiß, es gibt 2 Themen im häufige Probleme Thread, die haben mir aber leider nicht geholfen. Ich habe einen Belkin WLAN USB Stick (BELKIN Wireless G USB Network Adapter; Belkin F5D7050). 

Den Stick mit dem PC verbunden und:

```
saturn linux # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 050d:7050 Belkin Components

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

wunderbar. Vielleicht habe ich Glück und die Treiber sind im Kernel drin, mal dmesg fragen:

```

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

```

Verdammt, dmesg hat keine Ahnung. 

Was mache ich jetzt? Ich weiß nicht wie ich heraus finde welche Treiber ich brauche für den Stick. Ich finde keine Informationen auf der Webseite des Herstellers. Ich möchte eigentlich nicht den wrapper verwenden. 

Vielen Dank

CalvinLast edited by CBarcley on Sun May 21, 2006 4:59 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## bbgermany

nach ein winig "googeln"  :Wink:  fand ich raus, das du mit ndiswrapper arbeiten darfst  :Smile: 

----------

## CBarcley

ja, das habe ich auch gefunden, aber gibt es sonst keine andere möglichkeit? 

Ich habe nämlich gefunden, das das ding dem D-Link DWL-122 ähnlich sein soll, aber keine näheren Angaben.

Naja. ndiswrapper ich komme, oder ich etwas besseres gefunden habe.

Dank dir,

Calvin

----------

## CBarcley

so habe jetzt ndiswrapper drauf. Habe zuerst versehentlich Wine auf automatisch stehen gelassen. Darum habe ich jetzt nicht die Windows XP Treiber installiert sonder irgendwas anderes. Ich habe jetzt folgendes Problem.

```

saturn ~ # ndiswrapper -i rt2500usb.inf

rt2500usb is already installed. Use -e to remove it

saturn ~ # ndiswrapper -e rt2500usb.inf

Driver rt2500usb.inf is not installed.Use -l to list installed drivers

saturn ~ # ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

rt2500usb       invalid driver!

```

Was mach ich jetzt? Wie bekomme ich den invalid driver gelöscht?

lg

Calvin

----------

## bbgermany

also wenn es sich um einen rt25x0 chip handelt, dann solltest du dir mal den rt2500 treiber ansehen bei http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page

ich hab dort noch gefunden, dass diese karte als rt2570 karte aufgelistet ist. der treiber sollte auch im portage verfügbar sein  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

probier mal:

```
ndiswrapper -e rt2500usb
```

----------

## Ampheus

Funktioniert das auch mit meinem Stick?

Er verwendet den zd1211 Treiber, welcher bei mir Probleme beim Compilen verursacht: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=116750

----------

## CBarcley

@firefly

Danke, genau das war es.

@bbgermany

Vielen Dank für den Hinweise. Da die Treiber aber noch nicht stable sind und ich mit ndiswrapper Fortschritte mache, versuche ich es zuerst so.

@all

Meine Fortschritte lassen sich sehen.

```

saturn archi # ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

rt2500usb               driver present, hardware present

saturn archi # ndiswrapper -m

saturn archi # depmod -a

saturn archi # modprobe ndiswrapper

saturn archi # iwconfig

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Auto  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00

          Bit Rate:11 Mb/s   Tx-Power:20 dBm   Sensitivity=-121 dBm

          RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

saturn archi # iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:13:46:CC:EB:E0

                    ESSID:"milkyway"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11b

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality:0/100  Signal level:-60 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rate:11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:54 Mb/s

                    Extra:bcn_int=100

                    Extra:atim=0

saturn archi # iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed

saturn archi # iwconfig wlan0 key restricted 0123456789

saturn archi # iwconfig wlan0 essid 'milkyway'

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"milkyway"

          Mode:Auto  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00

          Bit Rate:11 Mb/s   Tx-Power:20 dBm   Sensitivity=-121 dBm

          RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B

          Encryption key:0123-4567-89   Security mode:restricted

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

So weit so gut. Was mache ich jetzt? Gibt es eine Anleitung wie ich jetzt wlan0 dazu bekomme vom AP eine IP zu beziehen. Ich habe diese Anleitung gelesen: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4 konnte ihr aber ÜBERHAUPT nicht folgen, bzw. hat nichts funktioniert. 

Vielen Dank an alle.

Calvin

----------

## firefly

wenn ich mich richtig erinnere wird standard-mäßig dhcp  von den /etc/init.d/net.* scripten verwendet wenn keine configuration für das net-device in /etc/conf.d/net gefunden wurde.

Deshalb sollte ein /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start ausreichen damit der AP dem device eine IP zuweist.

(eventuell musst du noch erst den symlink mit dem namen /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 mit dem ziel auf /etc/init.d/net.lo erstellen)

hier mal ein beispiel der configuration für ein wlan-karte damit diese beim starten des net-scriptes entsprechend konfiguriert wird:

/etc/conf.d/net

```
modules=( "iwconfig" )

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )
```

/etc/conf.d/wireless

```
essid_wlan0="<die essid des APs>"

mode_wlan0="Managed"

key_<essid>="<enc-key> enc restricted"
```

----------

## CBarcley

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Ich habe deine Anleitung nach bestem Wissen befolgt.

So. Ich habe mal den Symlink von net.lo auf net.wlan0 erstellt.

```

# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

```

Meine /etc/conf.d/net sieht jetzt so aus.

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "iwconfig" )

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

Meine Einstellungen am W-Router sind:

SSID: milkyway

Authentifizierung: Offenes System

WEP: aktiviert

WEP Verschlüsselung: 64 Bit

WEP Modus: HEX

Schlüssel 1: 0123456789

meine /etc/conf.d/wireless sieht so aus:

```

ssid_wlan0="milkyway"

mode_wlan0="Managed"

key_milkyway="0123456789 enc restricted"
```

Zuerst habe ich das LAN gestoppt und dann wollte ich das WLAN starten.

```
saturn ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

 * Stopping eth0

 *   Bringing down eth0

 *     Stopping dhcpcd on eth0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *     Shutting down eth0 ...                                             [ ok ]

saturn ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0                               [ !! ]

```

Leider funktioniert es noch nicht ganz. Wo liegt der Fehler? Stimmen meine Einstellungen am Router nicht mit denen in /etc/conf.d/wireless zusammen?

lg

Calvin

----------

## firefly

ist der key als hexzahlen oder als string eingegeben??

wenn als string dann füge bitte ein s: vor den key-string ein(ich hoffe doch das 0123456789 ist nur ein platzhalter  :Wink: ):

```
key_milkyway="s:0123456789 enc restricted"
```

desweitern was sagt dmesg bzw. die logs nachdem das script abgebrochen hat?

----------

## CBarcley

 *firefly wrote:*   

> ist der key als hexzahlen oder als string eingegeben??
> 
> wenn als string dann füge bitte ein s: vor den key-string ein(ich hoffe doch das 0123456789 ist nur ein platzhalter ):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Was meinst du mit "Ist der Key als Hexzahl oder als String eingegeben? Ich hab den einfach so reingeschrieben wie ich oben beschrieben habe. Aber ich nehme mal an als Hexzahl. Wenn ich nämlich den WEP Modus auf "ASCII" umstelle habe ich nur noch 5 Zeichen statt 10. 

0123456789 ist zur Zeit noch der "echte Schlüssel" und zwar so lange bis es funktioniert. Ich habe aber nur das WLAN aktiviert wenn ich es teste, mach dir keine Sorgen.  :Wink: 

Gute Idee, fragen wir dmesg!

dmesg schreibt vier mal die Zeile:

```

ndiswrapper (iw_set_tx_power:450): setting tx_power failed (C0010015)
```

die log (unter Strg+Alt+F12) schreibt die obere Zeile 2 mal und danach:

```
rc-scripts: Failed to configure wireless for wlan0

dhcpcd[10274]:terminating on signal 15
```

Was mich irretiert ist aber, dass diese failed Zeile anscheinend kein Problem ist wie man in derDE Gentoo Wiki nachlesen kann.

Ich habe mal probiert die WEP Verschlüsselung zu deaktivieren und mich ohne Key an den Router zu verbinden. Hat leider auch nicht funktioniert. Der USB Stick funktioniert aber sonst könnte ich ja nicht scannen...

der deprimierte

Calvin

----------

## bbgermany

ich hab das hier noch gefunden: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4#doc_chap3

ich bin nämlich stutzig geworden als du versucht hast einen restricted mode zu laden obwohl dein wlan-router ein offenes authentifizierungssystem hat:

 *Cbarkley wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Meine Einstellungen am W-Router sind:
> 
> SSID: milkyway
> ...

 

----------

## CBarcley

Danke für den Tip bbgermany. Ich habe meine config geändert auf:

```
ssid_wlan0="milkyway"

mode_wlan0="Managed"

key_milkyway="0123456789 enc open"

```

und wieder versucht:

```
saturn archi # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                            [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *     wlan0 connected to "milkyway" at 00:13:46:CC:EB:E0

 *     in managed mode (WEP enabled - open)

 *   Bringing up wlan0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...                                               [ ok ]

 *       wlan0 received address 192.168.200.102

```

JUHUUU. Es funktioniert. VIELEN DANK AN EUCH!!!

Calvin Barcley

----------

## CBarcley

Meine Festplatte hat sich leider verabschiedet und ich hab daher neu installiert. EIGENTLICH sollte ich die Installisation ohne Probleme hinbekommen weil ich ja weiß wie es geht...

USB Stick angesteckt. dmesg gefragt:

```
usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-1: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/all

usb 1-1: can't read configurations, error -84

```

lsusb:

```
localhost archi # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

Ich bin wieder mal völlig plan- und hilflos.  :Confused: 

Hat jemand eine Idee was da nicht stimmt?

lg

Calvin

----------

